

Show HN: WriteDown - a Markdown text editor for iPhone with sync support - vinhnx
http://vinhnx.github.io/writedown-site/

======
vinhnx
Developer here, if you have any question, feel free to post :)

I also have 5 promo code for you to try WriteDown out:

[http://tokn.co/p2wbgtap](http://tokn.co/p2wbgtap)

[http://tokn.co/af27szpk](http://tokn.co/af27szpk)

[http://tokn.co/w69gcwfj](http://tokn.co/w69gcwfj)

[http://tokn.co/jgv63an7](http://tokn.co/jgv63an7)

[http://tokn.co/mzpf9svy](http://tokn.co/mzpf9svy)

